# I would love to see a section for frugal recipes



## kawarthagal (Jul 23, 2008)

Most people these days really watch their money,seniors,the disabled,young families.Would love to see a section devoted to this.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 24, 2008)

Shame no one has responded to this sooner.  I think the word 'frugal' has negative impressions.  I get your point, you want recipes that don't require lobster, rib eye, and a dozen other single use ingredients that will sit on the shelf for a year.  

You don't have to blow the family budget to cook well for yourself and your family.  In fact, it's cheaper (usually) and healthier (always) if you make as much as you can from scratch.  Most prepackaged foods are so dear because they are packaged in plastic, then paper, and then labeled.  Who needs all that?

If you like poultry, consider cutting whole chickens rather than buying boned breasts.  If you like stew, cut the meat yourself, and utilize scraps for stocks and salads instead of tossing them.  The more work you do, personally, as opposed to someone else doing it means it's cheaper, more frugal, for you.

When I was a girl, my dad was the only parent who worked.  He worked two jobs, but my mom stayed home.  There were no credit cards.  She went grocery shopping on Friday afternoon after driving (she kept the car on Fridays) to my dad's work to pick up his paycheck.  She'd cash it and go to the market.  Sometimes, she didn't go till Saturday.  My point is, by the end of the week, there was little food left, and nothing to buy more with till payday.  Some of my favourite meals are pasta with peas and bacon, potatoes and eggs, pasta fagioli, spanish rice, pepper and egg sandwiches, and poached eggs in tomato sauce.  As you can see, there was little if any meat left by the end of the week for a family of 5.  Yet, we had hearty meals every night.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 24, 2008)

We will take your suggestion into consideration.  With the economy the way it is it may just be time for a Frugal forum.  We'll have to discuss it and see what we come up with.  We always appreciate good suggestions.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 24, 2008)

I am your parents VB...
We are feeding a family of 5 on about $75 a week. Thank goodness 2 don't eat much yet!! 
I only work weekends, but will be looking for more work soon....

Ayway kawarth it's really not impossible. Cutting up your own meat, using the carcass for stock.... 
We've had to cut out all extras (snacks, chips, etc.) and while difficult at first, we're both better for it. I've lost some weight and DH is also, weather he's trying hard or not. (he's not)
The most expensive part I think is the produce, but it can be worked around, and in summer nothing beats growing your own when you can anyway! 
I'd say that's my 2 cents... but I can't afford that!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 24, 2008)

Another thing i like doing, is being creative with left-overs.

For example:

Night 1: -Eggplant Parmesan

Night 2: -Eggplant Parmesan Hero or
            -Spread some of the leftover eggplant on a pizza or
            -Baked Ziti, the leftover eggplant parmesan on top few dollops  of RIcotta cheese, mozarella and bake or

Night 3: - chop up the leftover eggplant parmesan add ricotta, mozarella then stuff some shells with them.

Sure it is a little repetative, but kinda spreads one nights dinner into a couple of nights, with a little twist and avoinding the " we eat the same thing every day" complaint.

Hmm, now im thinking u can use the same mixture u stuffed in the shells to stuff mushrooms or even an artichoke too (with more bread crumbs)


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 24, 2008)

i hve a lot of recipes that i would share in such a forum !


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> i hve a lot of recipes that i would share in such a forum !


 

We have lots of specific food forums where you could post low cost recipes.  No need to wait.


----------



## miniman (Jul 24, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Another thing i like doing, is being creative with left-overs.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


 
With judicious use of the freezer, these don;'t have to be consecutive days.


----------



## The Z (Jul 24, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> We have lots of specific food forums where you could post low cost recipes.  No need to wait.


I'm sure there are already quite a number of low cost recipes on this forum... somewhere.  But I support the idea of having an area specific to tight budget ideas/recipes.  With the economy the way it is (just spent $60 to fill my Mazda Protege) and with college students and individuals on fixed incomes using the site, I think it would be great to have a section focused on frugality in the kitchen.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 24, 2008)

This thread has me thinking.  When I was a kid I remember having home cooked meals every night of the week.  We had pasta with beans or lentils (in tomatoes), pasta and egg, fried egg with baked beans and bread, zucchini cooked with tomatoes, onion, peppers  finished with grated cheese and egg.  Meat wasn't every day nor were there any store bought snack items.  I am going to do more of this as well.  It's just my husband and I most nights.  I have learned to cook simple and small.


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 24, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Shame no one has responded to this sooner. I think the word 'frugal' has negative impressions. I get your point, you want recipes that don't require lobster, rib eye, and a dozen other single use ingredients that will sit on the shelf for a year.
> 
> You don't have to blow the family budget to cook well for yourself and your family. In fact, it's cheaper (usually) and healthier (always) if you make as much as you can from scratch. Most prepackaged foods are so dear because they are packaged in plastic, then paper, and then labeled. Who needs all that?
> 
> ...


 

My 2 cents- Your reply made me think. Not just frugal recipes, but frugal menus? Combine the two and I will definitely read that thread every day.


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2008)

You spoke and we listened. We have decided to creat a new forum for this. We still need to work out the details so the forum will not be created right away, but stay tuned because it is coming in the near future.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 25, 2008)

cool, anxious to see it. 

babe


----------



## JillyBean (Jul 25, 2008)

I think it's a great idea.


----------



## GB (Jul 28, 2008)

Check out the tread here.


----------

